# VF Engineering /// LIVE E46 M3 StreetSport Installation



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

As promised VF Engineering is set to debut a *LIVE* install of our E46 M3 StreetSport Supercharger kit this Friday!!! 
This video should be very beneficial for all those interested in installing their own kit, or for those viewing pleasure watching the process of how VF Engineering installs a kit in-house.

Countdown begins TODAY!!!

Click here for live feed:
http://www.vf-engineering.com/live/

Expected Start Time: 10:30 a.m. pst
Date: May 22, 2009

VF Streetsport kit:









VF Streetsport dyno:









Local ///M-thusiast install car:









Here is a x-post of Lelety's VF Streetsport installation thread w/pictures in case you haven't checked it out yet: 
http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=263868

Cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## VF-Engineering2 (Dec 3, 2007)

We're almost LIVE!

http://vf-engineering.com/live/


----------

